# Alabama Co. To Build Tractors....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In Cuba....the first American Co. in Cuba.

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2016/02/15/alabama-company-gets-u-s-permission-to-build-tractors-in-cuba/21313151/


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

If Americans would work then this might have been built here


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No way to build a tractor in U.S. priced for Cuban market. They have very little buying power.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve IN said:


> If Americans would work then this might have been built here


Nope....the Cuban government was specifically seeking someone to come and set up shop in Cuba and design a tractor that was specifically designed with the Cuban small farming acreage in mind.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

$8-10K tractors,no bells and whistles there.Some lawn mowers cost more then that here.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I read somewhere they're supposed to be similar to the Allis G. May be the second coming of the economy/jim dandys


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Yes, something based on the Economy / Jim Dandy tractors of long ago makes sense. Low cost and field-repairable.

Gary


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder if they will be tier compliant?....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I wonder if they will be tier compliant?....


LOL

First thing that came to mind-- "Tiers, TIERS?? WE DON' NEED NO *STEEN-KING* TEIRS!!!!"

LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I wonder if they will be tier compliant?....


For that size and price they could be gassers?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> For that size and price they could be gassers?


Probably...

H3ll for that price they may be copies of old one-lunger Landinis or something... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm actually kind of surprised that no one in the US markets a smaller gas tractor. We have the tech to do it much cheaper and easier than trying to get diesels to meet tier 4 regs. I'd think if someone built a say 30-60hp gas tractor lineup that could be sold for $5-8k less than a comparable diesel it would sell like hot cakes to the weekend warriors and to guys looking for a small utility around a larger farm. I'd think with fuel injection and other advancements since the last gas tractor rolled off a line in the US it would benefit the end user, add economy, longevity and reliability.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I could see that. A lot of people buy tractors which get very little use. Fuel economy is not the top concern.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If you dig a little deeper you will find that the company that is going to be making the tractors in Cuba is actually stealing the design from a small U.S company. Apparently they tried to reach a licensing agreement and couldn't so they bought one of the tractors and hired an engineering team to copy and improve it...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> If you dig a little deeper you will find that the company that is going to be making the tractors in Cuba is actually stealing the design from a small U.S company. Apparently they tried to reach a licensing agreement and couldn't so they bought one of the tractors and hired an engineering team to copy and improve it...


Where is that info found?


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

$8,000-$10,000 for a tractor in that country????? That's still a lot of money HERE. What kind of market are they looking for? Certainly not the average farmer in Cuba?? They can't be serious. bjr


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Where is that info found?


Here is a link to a shorter version of the story. I did find an article earlier that was much longer and detailed.

http://www.wlox.com/story/29496552/tractor-design-aimed-for-cuba-based-off-paint-rock-model


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/business/article61325262.html


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> If you dig a little deeper you will find that the company that is going to be making the tractors in Cuba is actually stealing the design from a small U.S company. Apparently they tried to reach a licensing agreement and couldn't so they bought one of the tractors and hired an engineering team to copy and improve it...


I don't get it. Allis Chalmers designed this tractor in the 40's. And produced it in Alabama no less.

How is it worse to copy a copy than to copy an original?

If your company had to produce only original patented ideas, would you be in business tomorrow?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bjr said:


> $8,000-$10,000 for a tractor in that country????? That's still a lot of money HERE.


Not really....you can pay that much for a lawn mower.



bjr said:


> What kind of market are they looking for? Certainly not the average farmer in Cuba??


Probably a tractor that is primarily set up as a cultivator.....being that sugar cane and tobacco are the big crops....grown by the average Cuban farmer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

steve IN said:


> If Americans would work then this might have been built here


Sorry. I missed this. Americans WILL work. Problem is not finding the labor. Pay a decent wage get a decent employee. Problem is (over)regulation not allowing a small business to become big enough.

Big ones learn they make more money when stuff is made overseas. Why!?!?! It isn't the greedy worker. It isn't the greedy business owner. It is the US Government, which produces over taxation and regulation.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cuba-us-rebuild-trade-relationship-with-tractors-travel-naa-alison-rice/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Sorry. I missed this. Americans WILL work. Problem is not finding the labor. Pay a decent wage get a decent employee. Problem is (over)regulation not allowing a small business to become big enough.
> 
> Big ones learn they make more money when stuff is made overseas. Why!?!?! It isn't the greedy worker. It isn't the greedy business owner. It is the US Government, which produces over taxation and regulation.


Agree, but I'd throw labor unions in as part of the problem, too.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Agree, but I'd throw labor unions in as part of the problem, too.


Some are. Because the auto workers (and others) are too greedy does not mean all need to be lumped in the same category.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I don't get it. Allis Chalmers designed this tractor in the 40's. And produced it in Alabama no less.
> 
> How is it worse to copy a copy than to copy an original?
> 
> If your company had to produce only original patented ideas, would you be in business tomorrow?


Copying an idea is one thing. Buying a tractor, putting your logo on it and using it in your demo and promo info is another. All that after they tried to reach a licensing agreement and couldn't...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

To much EPA in the us.
And American people can't afford to work for 3 dollars a hour.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Some are. Because the auto workers (and others) are too greedy does not mean all need to be lumped in the same category.


Yes, I was generalizing. Some unions are doing the right thing.

Seems like most unions related to manufacturing are not.


----------

